# Pioneer AVH-X4700BS bluetooth calling issues



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had this head unit installed in two different vehicles and paired to two different phones. It is in network mode to utilize the 3-way crossover and only pre-amp outputs are used.

My issue is, if I try and make a bluetooth phone call, I have zero audio. I cannot hear the person I am calling, but they can hear me. All other bluetooth features work great including stream audio from both phones I had paired to it. I have tried resetting the unit, deleting all paired devices and still cannot make a call over bluetooth. 

One single time I was on a call, jumped in the truck and started it. When the call transferred to the head unit, I had a split second of audio and then nothing...had to use the phone itself again.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

Be sure to turn up the volume on the unit. It's stumped me once before. Lol
Bluetooth phone volume is independent from the other sources.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Have a friend that has the exact same issue with this headunit so I'm in for an answer. Mine works perfectly though.


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

Maybe it's another issue.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Volume is turned up to the same level I listen on the highway, separate call volume on the HU is maxed out. Volume on the phone is maxed out. It's really a mystery to me. I'd blame it on my phone, but it happened with both a Note 3 and my new iPhone 6s and that was in two different vehicle with the same head unit. Baffling.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jwsewell01 said:


> Be sure to turn up the volume on the unit. It's stumped me once before. Lol
> Bluetooth phone volume is independent from the other sources.


I wish you were right, I would LOVE for it to be that simple. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

etroze said:


> Have a friend that has the exact same issue with this headunit so I'm in for an answer. Mine works perfectly though.


So you have the 4700 and your phone works fine? How old is yours?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Same issue with my 5700


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I have the 2700 with no issues. (iphone 5C)

 Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> I have the 2700 with no issues. (iphone 5C)
> 
> Sorry this is happening to you.


I need to take my phone into a couple stores and see if it works on different ones. Maybe I'll have to move down a couple steps to get it to work.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

GLN305 said:


> So you have the 4700 and your phone works fine? How old is yours?


Yes Sir I do have the 4700 and it works fine in my truck with my phone(Galaxy 6). My friend has the same phone and I have tried my phone in her truck as well and it just won't work period. I don't use BT calling much and was going to swap units with her but haven't gotten a chance since its gotten cold out.


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

Just to add more info. To the thread of what works and doesn't.

I have the AVH-X3700BHS and the iPhone 5c. No issues with Bluetooth


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

In my experience with the issue it is literally just Bluetooth calling that doesn't work.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wonder if it's just a software update we need to do? I have the HTC m9 so not an old phone but not the newest either


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Wonder if it's just a software update we need to do? I have the HTC m9 so not an old phone but not the newest either


Mine has been updated to the latest releases of both the HU firmware and BT software. My phone was updated two days ago and still doesn't work. Weird...

I wonder if it is due to using the HU in Network mode?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Could be? This is the only complaint I have about the deck though.


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

I downloaded the newest firmware update on my X3700 before I did anything else.

Make sure you have version 8.31 firmware maybe.....

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/DVD-Receivers/AVH-X4700BS


----------



## canuckaudio (May 1, 2014)

I have pretty much the same issue with my 4700 and Galaxy s6, although the person I'm calling can't hear me either. It worked before, but isn't now.....and I can't pinpoint what changed when it stopped working. I'm using network mode, but I was before as well when it was working.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

canuckaudio said:


> I have pretty much the same issue with my 4700 and Galaxy s6, although the person I'm calling can't hear me either. It worked before, but isn't now.....and I can't pinpoint what changed when it stopped working. I'm using network mode, but I was before as well when it was working.


Now that's interesting. Tells me it has to be fixable. I'll call Pioneer and work with them to see if we can figure things out.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick update...problem has been solved. I used the reset button to reset the head unit by holding it down for 20 seconds....did this 5 or 6 times and now I have BT calling. I guess it's just a software glitch.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad you got it fixed. Sorry it was such a pain.

Overall I am very satisfied with my 2700.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 5, 2021)

GLN305 said:


> Quick update...problem has been solved. I used the reset button to reset the head unit by holding it down for 20 seconds....did this 5 or 6 times and now I have BT calling. I guess it's just a software glitch.


Worked for me too. Thanks for sharing!


----------

